# Need 1 for tomorrow's wahoo killing expedition



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Hitting the edge and beyond tomorrow 4/20 looking for Wahoo and Mahi. Leaving the dock at 0615 back late afternoon. Fuel will be about 75-100 each. Fishing out of Liza Jackson in FWB.

We will be trolling all day, maybe do a little jigging on the way in.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Tomorrow 4/19 or tomorrow 4/20? How far is that from NASP?


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Dangit peeps, wish I had known earlier.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

*Buddy boatin'*

Hey sniperpeeps,

I'm headed out that way tomorrow as well. I'll be in a 27' grady express and will be attempting my first wahoo run, leaving from Crab Shack marina. Let me know if you'll be on the radio and want to coordinate to see if we can find some hooters out there. What will you be driving? Will you be on 68?

Good luck.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

philthefish said:


> Hey sniperpeeps,
> 
> I'm headed out that way tomorrow as well. I'll be in a 27' grady express and will be attempting my first wahoo run, leaving from Crab Shack marina. Let me know if you'll be on the radio and want to coordinate to see if we can find some hooters out there. What will you be driving? Will you be on 68?
> 
> Good luck.


Will be on channel 68, "fishwater", 26' Seapro, plan on heading to the edge and start dragging at 170' and head SW till we find a bite or a good rip to work.

Sorry, tomorrow 4/20
Todd, Liza Jackson is on HWY 98 in FWB


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

sniper
i am interested.. give me a shout
rich


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

Too bad for me it is not Saturday. I would love to buy you some gas. If you ever need a partner on a weekend, I would love to go. Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

We plan on putting lines in North of the Nipple and working the contours until we see something interesting or start getting bit. 28 ft Pursuit WA, will monitor 68. Good luck to all and hope to see you out there.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, I just got a ride out from Sherman cove tomorrow, so I am set.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

*Our plans*

Ok guys, will hit u up out there. I need to gas up so will take me a bit plus bait. Hopefully well do 30+ out so can catch up. Boat is the reel unnecessary on 68. I don't have many coords past the edge so will start at round 180 and pull some islanders stretches and cedar plugs. Gonna run some down 70 feet on this downrigger planer I just got... Wahoo fishing is new to me so this will be a learning experience. Go get em!


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Hope you're out there with screamin' reels right now, I went out yesterday evening and the seas weren't what was predicted, 2-3 were 2-4 or 3-5 near shore. Hope it flattened out for ya!


----------



## dgibbons (Jun 30, 2008)

Wackydaddy I was out there too, it was suppose to be laying down not getting bigger ! lol Good Luck Guys


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

*How did it go?*

Hi guys.

Trolled some deep water east of the edge and only a 18 lb Blackfin, my first, to show. Went to the sw edge and say a few charter boats... It was rough in the morning, took us a while to get out there. I hailed on 68 about 1030 and didn't heard from you guys. Just some chatter between charter captains. Gave up fishing edge and hit the timber holes on the way back...

Our tally
1 blackfin
2 red grouper
4 trigger
2 dozen assorted mongos
And the biggest bonito I've ever seen...

Lots of weed around, didn't see any fish holding, save a mahi or two. Waters was very blue, 75 degrees.

No kings for us, I think they are holding close to shore right now.

Phil


----------

